# Realtek ALC883 8 -Channel High Definition Audio driver won't install



## DanielGotAProb (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi,
Realtek ALC883 8 -Channel High Definition Audio driver wont install the driver shows up as unknown in the device manager....any1 got any ideas i have tried diffrent drivers tryied updating it nothings worked sofar.

Im running Windows Xp Sp3.

Comp Specs:
CPU Intel Socket 775 Core™2 Quad/Core™2 Extreme/Core™2 Duo/Pentium® Extreme/Pentium® D/Pentium® 4 Processors 
Compatible with Intel® 05B/05A/06 processors
Support Intel® 45nm CPU

Chipset NVIDIA nForce 750i SLI 

Front Side Bus 1333/1066/800 MHz 
Memory 4 x DIMM, Max. 8 GB, DDR2 800/667/533 Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory 
Dual Channel memory architecture
* Refer to www.asus.com or user manual for Memory QVL (Qualify Vendor List) 
**When installing total memory of 4GB capacity or more, Windows 32-bit operation system may only recognize less than 3GB. Hence, a total installed memory of less than 3GB is recommended. 
Expansion Slots 2 x PCIe 2.0 x16 - Single VGA mode: x16 - SLI mode: Hardware ready for x16, x16 
2 x PCIe x1 
2 x PCI 2.2 

Scalable Link Interface (SLI™) Support two identical NVIDIA SLI-Ready graphics cards (Hardware ready for x16, x16) 

Storage Southbridge 
1 xUltraDMA 133/100/66/33 
4 xSATA 3 Gb/s ports NVIDIA MediaShield™ RAID: Support RAID 0,1,0+1,5,JBOD span cross Serial ATA drives 

LAN NVIDIA nForce® 750i SLI built-in Gigabit MAC with external PHY

Audio Realtek ALC883 8 -Channel High Definition Audio CODEC 
Coaxial / Optical S/PDIF out ports 
Support Jack-Sensing, Enumeration, Multi-streaming

IEEE 1394 VIA6308P controller supports 2 x 1394a ports (one at mid-board; one at back panel) 
USB 8 USB 2.0 ports (4 ports at mid-board, 4 ports at back panel) 
ASUS Unique Features ASUS Power Saving Solution
- ASUS EPU (Energy Processing Unit)
- ASUS AI Nap
- ASUS AI Gear 3 (ASUS EPU Utility) 
ASUS Quiet Thermal Solution
- ASUS Fanless Design: Heatsink solution
- ASUS Q-Fan 2 
- ASUS Optional Fan for Water-cooling or Passive-Cooling only

ASUS EZ DIY
- ASUS Q-Connector
- ASUS Q-Shield
- ASUS O.C. Profile
- ASUS AI Direct Link
- ASUS CrashFree BIOS 2 
- ASUS EZ Flash 2 

Overclocking Features Intelligent overclocking tools
- AI Overclocking (intelligent CPU frequency tuner)
Precision Tweaker 2 
- vDIMM: 64 -step DRAM voltage control
- vCore: Adjustable CPU voltage at 0.00625V increment
- vChipset 29-step Chipset voltage control 
SFS (Stepless Frequency Selection)
- FSB tuning from 133MHz up to 750MHz at 1MHz increment 
- Memory tuning from 400 MHz up to 2600 MHz 
- PCI Express frequency tuning from 100MHz up to 130MHz at 1MHz increment 
Overclocking Protection
- ASUS C.P.R.(CPU Parameter Recall)

Special Features Multi-language BIOS
ASUS MyLogo 2 

Back Panel I/O Ports 1 x Parallel 
1 x PS/2 Keyboard 
1 x PS/2 Mouse 
1 x IEEE 1394a 
1 x LAN(RJ45) port 
4 x USB 2.0/1.1 
8 -Channel Audio I/O 

Internal I/O Connectors 2 x USB connectors support additional 4 USB ports 
1 x Floppy disk drive connector 
1 x IDE connector 
4 x SATA connectors 
1 x IEEE 1394a connector 
1 x CPU Fan connector 
1 x Chassis Fan connector 
1 x Power Fan connector 
1 x S/PDIF Out connector 
1 x4-pin ATX 12V Power connector 
1 x 24 Power connector 
Front panel audio connector
Chassis Intrusion connector
CD/AUX audio in
System Panel 

BIOS 8 Mb Flash ROM 
DMI 2.0
PnP
WfM 2.0 
SM BIOS 2.4 
Award BIOS
ASUS EZ Flash 2 
ASUS CrashFree BIOS 2 
Manageability WfM 2.0,DMI 2.0,WOL/WOR by PME,WOR by Ring,PXE,AI NET2 WO USB/KB/MS 
Accessories SLI connector 
SATA cables 
IDE cable 
FDD cable 
ASUS Q-shield 
2-port USB 2.0 module 
2 in 1 ASUS Q-Connector kit 
1 x Optional Fan for Water-Cooling or Passive-Cooling only 
User's manual 
Support Disc Drivers
ASUS PC Probe II 
ASUS AI Suite
Anti-virus software (OEM version)
ASUS Update

Form Factor ATX Form Factor 
12 inch x 9.6 inch ( 30.5 cm x 24.5 cm ) 

My graphics card is a nvida 9800 1gb ddr3 ram....need to know anything else please ask i really want sound. thanks ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Try installing UAA drivers.

Please uninstall any audio drivers that are on your system now before you install UAA drivers.

Since you have SP3 installed, follow this article here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f23/no-sound-on-reinstallation-xp-sp3-fix-326014.html

You download the UAA (aka kb888111xp2.exe) from the Source link in that article and follow the directions.

Let us know how it goes.

Pauldo


----------

